# Transporting Fish



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello.....I have baby mollies and guppies that I have raised and now need to transport them to new homes. What is the best way to do this? I've gotten a few bags from PetSmart....if I use these, how many fish would I be able to put in one bag? And how long will they be able to survive? Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you shipping?


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

No, it will be local delivery.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In that case,dont feed them the day before.You can place two or three per bag.Use clean dechlored water,and add air to the bag with an airline.They should be ok for several hours like that.IF you were shipping you would do the same,but only one per bag.


----------



## H2O Way (Mar 30, 2011)

I was planning to use the water from the tank in the bags to transport them. I don't have an airline like PetSmart uses when you purchase fish, so, I'm guessing, it will have to be a fast transfer??


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

hmm our fish stockists in england dont use airline methods its just filling the bag with tank water and putting upto 5 per bag. I've also had to transfer some fish myself and used the same method and all the fish seem fine even with a couple of hours in the bag.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Clean water will have less waste,and as long as you tie the bag off well,itll be ok with air like that.I dont have an airline like the LFS,what I use is the airline that runs to a tank.I place the tubing in the bag and let the air fill in,then pull the tube out.You can use tank water,thats just how I do mine.


----------

